# jabbing tren ace subQ ED



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

anyone here jab tren ace subQ to help blood levels, and to steer clear of tren cough, along with not jabbing muscle every day?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

My advice would be dont. I jabbed sub-q with gear once and had lumps in the sib-q tissue for at least over a year, if i was really lean it wouldve looked horrendous as the lumps were big and told was scar tissue by the docs. Pain doing IM but it is alot better from experience and ill never jab sub-q again.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> My advice would be dont. I jabbed sub-q with gear once and had lumps in the sib-q tissue for at least over a year, if i was really lean it wouldve looked horrendous as the lumps were big and told was scar tissue by the docs. Pain doing IM but it is alot better from experience and ill never jab sub-q again.


i knew having "subQ" in the thread title would grab your attention


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHA, have i advised you not to before?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, have i advised you not to before?


we had a few discussion on subQ before, this is slightly different though, tren ace is a lot thinner and should disperse a lot faster...and with such small amounts it *shouldnt* be to bad lumps wise


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

cas said:


> we had a few discussion on subQ before, this is slightly different though, tren ace is a lot thinner and should disperse a lot faster...and with such small amounts it *shouldnt* be to bad lumps wise


I hope not if you try it mate. I reckon it will hurt like hell!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I hope not if you try it mate. I reckon it will hurt like hell!


i reckon it will too :surrender:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm new to this (meaning this week), I have done 2 tren shots, eod first off I did 1ml suq into the lower abdomen area haven't got any lumps but the area is still a little sore

last night I did upper abdomen area but did 0.5 ml and its sore but as sore as my other shot.

Like I say it's new too me but,

- No tren cough

- Low pip

- Easy

- More spots to hit

Give it a go but only hit about 0.5 ml at first and never more than 1ml, stick to the traditional IM methods for your test though. I only shot subq out of curiosity and i'm new to so i'm no expert.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

just switch cheek to cheek! subq sounds horrible


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

I shoot my base sub q....no problems. Ill be trying Methyl tren sub next. My lumps usually disperse after a day, hope that helps.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

yakuza said:


> I shoot my base sub q....no problems. Ill be trying Methyl tren sub next. My lumps usually disperse after a day, hope that helps.


What about the slight discomfort under the skin??? How long does that take to go???


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> I'm new to this (meaning this week), I have done 2 tren shots, eod first off I did 1ml suq into the lower abdomen area haven't got any lumps but the area is still a little sore
> 
> last night I did upper abdomen area but did 0.5 ml and its sore but as sore as my other shot.
> 
> ...


i will be going 0.3ml each day, so it seems pointless bruising a muscle just for that....i do test IM anyway


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> i will be going 0.3ml each day, so it seems pointless bruising a muscle just for that....i do test IM anyway


Just run a small tester to see how you will feel. 0.3 ml should be a breeze. like you say makes no sense bruising the muscle.


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

yakuza said:


> I shoot my base sub q....no problems. Ill be trying Methyl tren sub next. My lumps usually disperse after a day, hope that helps.


Sorry what do you mean with "base" here?

What have you ever injected subq? And did you feel the same way you felt IM?

Thanks


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Do it guinea pig, I need to know the results for my own selfish reasons.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

buddha said:


> Sorry what do you mean with "base" here?
> 
> What have you ever injected subq? And did you feel the same way you felt IM?
> 
> Thanks


He's talking about Test.


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

miller25 said:


> I'm new to this (meaning this week), I have done 2 tren shots, eod first off I did 1ml suq into the lower abdomen area haven't got any lumps but the area is still a little sore
> 
> last night I did upper abdomen area but did 0.5 ml and its sore but as sore as my other shot.
> 
> ...


The publications I read tested testosterone sub q at 0.4ml for trt and it was possible that way to reach stable levels of testosterone comparable to IM

Why do you advise test IM?

Thanks


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

yakuza said:


> I shoot my base sub q....no problems. Ill be trying Methyl tren sub next. My lumps usually disperse after a day, hope that helps.


Ok u meant test. How many ml at shot?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

how often do you get tren cough every jab or just the odd time as ive im jab 1ml tren a 3 times now and nuffthing


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Do it guinea pig, I need to know the results for my own selfish reasons.


i will let you know brother.....i shall start tomorrow 

or i might start next week.....hmmmmm


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

olliel said:


> how often do you get tren cough every jab or just the odd time as ive im jab 1ml tren a 3 times now and nuffthing


it would only happen if you scratch a vein (or go right through it) and the oil seeps in....


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

buddha said:


> The publications I read tested testosterone sub q at 0.4ml for trt and it was possible that way to reach stable levels of testosterone comparable to IM
> 
> Why do you advise test IM?
> 
> Thanks


Purely and simply because it's what i'm used too.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Two jabs done today, one tri-test injected IM, and tren ace jabbed subq.

The tren done with a skin pin stung a bit, could be that I used the same pin to draw and shoot...

I will let you know how the belly shot feels like tomorrow


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

cas said:


> Two jabs done today, one tri-test injected IM, and tren ace jabbed subq.
> 
> The tren done with a skin pin stung a bit, could be that I used the same pin to draw and shoot...
> 
> I will let you know how the belly shot feels like tomorrow


I dont this in delt yesterday! Forgot to change the s0dding pin so hope i dont get an abcsess!!!!!!!

Let me know how you go. Why not put the tren ace in with the test IM when you do the test?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I dont this in delt yesterday! Forgot to change the s0dding pin so hope i dont get an abcsess!!!!!!!
> 
> Let me know how you go. Why not put the tren ace in with the test IM when you do the test?


Lol I expect you will be okay...

I can't jab with the test as I am doing the tren daily.

I knocked my belly just now while mopping and now it stings like fark, uh oh lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> Two jabs done today, one tri-test injected IM, and tren ace jabbed subq.
> 
> The tren done with a skin pin stung a bit, could be that I used the same pin to draw and shoot...
> 
> I will let you know how the belly shot feels like tomorrow


I pull the plunger out n back fill the slin. I still feel sore under the skin. How ever you feel today you feel 2mo really, it slowly gets better, but slow.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> I pull the plunger out n back fill the slin. I still feel sore under the skin. How ever you feel today you feel 2mo really, it slowly gets better, but slow.


How long do you use the same slin pin for? I can see me going through bloody loads over the coming weeks lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> How long do you use the same slin pin for? I can see me going through bloody loads over the coming weeks lol


I use 1 2ml to back fill slin, then 1 slin per shot, I'd rather be safe.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> I use 1 2ml to back fill slin, then 1 slin per shot, I'd rather be safe.


Fair play, I can see me visiting the needle exchange pretty often lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> Fair play, I can see me visiting the needle exchange pretty often lol


I just bought 100 of them from medisave they last ages. Look on eBay


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

well, the stinging didnt really come to much. i had what felt like a nice lump this morning, but massaged it and it went away (pun not intended) there is a tiny little bit of sensitivity there, but other than that im fairly happy 

i think the key to it not hurting is to leave it alone, atleast until the next day....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Ps, my IM hurts this morning more than my subq


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

cas said:


> i think the key to it not hurting is to leave it alone


Exactly. If you start playing with it then you aren't making it better, you're making it worse. Leave the PIP and carry on with your day.

So it seems to be going well so far, feeling any different so far?

Is this the first time you've ran Tren? at what dose and what ester?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> well, the stinging didnt really come to much. i had what felt like a nice lump this morning, but massaged it and it went away (pun not intended) there is a tiny little bit of sensitivity there, but other than that im fairly happy
> 
> i think the key to it not hurting is to leave it alone, atleast until the next day....


I still have a little sensation on my first shot in my lower abdomen no lumps the sensation is slowly getting better, if it takes this long for the sensation to go it's no good really because there is no jabbing that spot again. Hopefully by monday it will be gone.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Exactly. If you start playing with it then you aren't making it better, you're making it worse. Leave the PIP and carry on with your day.
> 
> So it seems to be going well so far, feeling any different so far?
> 
> Is this the first time you've ran Tren? at what dose and what ester?


No not feeling anything yet man, its tren ace, 100mg/ml and jabbing 0.3ml ed...



miller25 said:


> I still have a little sensation on my first shot in my lower abdomen no lumps the sensation is slowly getting better, if it takes this long for the sensation to go it's no good really because there is no jabbing that spot again. Hopefully by monday it will be gone.


It's a funny feeling, it feels like a bruise.

Done my second tren shot this morning...all going well so far.

Had a lump from yesterdays shot, but it massaged away nicely this morning.

I'm going to choose four spots on my belly and just rotate, and on test shot days I will just mix the tren with test and jab IM


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> No not feeling anything yet man, its tren ace, 100mg/ml and jabbing 0.3ml ed...
> 
> It's a funny feeling, it feels like a bruise.
> 
> ...


I does feel like a bruise, but no lumps for me. I had 3 shots so far, my only issue is the healing time. I get no pip from IM shots in my quad, just cant shoot them every day.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I used to do Kynoselin sub q around my abdominal area, and had a few lumps there for quite some time. They eventually went away, but bare in mind this was water based, and I didn't expect to get this type of build up.

Subbed to this thread, as I'm very interested in how you guys get on with this method of using Tren.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

just for my personal research purposes I just jabbed 0.5 ml test c in each quad and each tricep and 0.5 tren e in each delt. Lets see what tomorrow brings. I did six shots using 2 slin pins (27 x 1/2) and a 2ml barrel to draw and back fill.

My original cycle was 500mg test c and 100mg tren e a week. I only did the sub q tren a shots out of curiosity cos I had 5ml tren a left over I was dying to use.

Yet again no pip, no tren couch, only a slight discomfort in my left tricep, which feels like a shot my doctor once gave me when I was due to go abroad.

Like I say personal research purpose.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

*double subbed*


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jabbed the leg this morning, it was pretty hard to find some flab on my thigh but I got there.

Something is kicking in, I don't know if its the prop the proviron or the tren but something funky is going on


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> Jabbed the leg this morning, it was pretty hard to find some flab on my thigh but I got there.
> 
> Something is kicking in, I don't know if its the prop the proviron or the tren but something funky is going on


I how is your stomach feeling, my first shot in the lower abdomen of 1ml is still sore.

I did quad yesterday, but I just shot as though I was doing a regular IM shot and it was fine. Did delts and triceps also. Yesterday I felt as though I had high blood pressure all day. I'm not sleeping either so must be the tren.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Why do this.. put it in your arms for site growth..


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

MXD said:


> Why do this.. put it in your arms for site growth..


I wasn't aware that you get site growth from gear.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

^lol here we go.

I've seen the results personally, delts / tria /bi's so have loads of other guys. Try it you'll see.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

MXD said:


> ^lol here we go.
> 
> I've seen the results personally, delts / tria /bi's so have loads of other guys. Try it you'll see.


I'm not doubting this, I just wasn't aware of this. I may try it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ahh sorry buddy, theres quite a big debate on it.

Making sure you find your sweet spots in the muscle is essential though and does take time I have only just found the really good spot in my inner biceps after like a year of doing it.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

MXD said:


> Ahh sorry buddy, theres quite a big debate on it.
> 
> Making sure you find your sweet spots in the muscle is essential though and does take time I have only just found the really good spot in my inner biceps after like a year of doing it.


How much ml are you using in the bicep? I almost shot there yesterday but opted for my tri's instead.

What needle size are you using also?

Does this effect any training due to muscle soreness?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> I how is your stomach feeling, my first shot in the lower abdomen of 1ml is still sore.
> 
> I did quad yesterday, but I just shot as though I was doing a regular IM shot and it was fine. Did delts and triceps also. Yesterday I felt as though I had high blood pressure all day. I'm not sleeping either so must be the tren.


There is still a sensation there, its sensitive....I'm just going to keep sticking my leg fat or love handles...

Yeah I had a bit of a headache earlier this morning, which is odd because I have not had one in bloody ages!

How long you been on the tren for?

Should change the thread title to "two dudes tren log" lol

I am only doing 0.3ml...were as you jabbed 1ml? I can see that hurting a fair bit


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

miller25 said:


> How much ml are you using in the bicep? I almost shot there yesterday but opted for my tri's instead.
> 
> What needle size are you using also?
> 
> Does this effect any training due to muscle soreness?


I go up2 1ml but started real small at 0.25, I use insulin needles.

Yes but the soreness helps with the mind muscle connection, also the first time you open the site don't expect to be able to use your arms for a couple of days lol.. I opened them with 1ml in each.. I regretted it lol.. basically tense your arm and where you see the top of the peek go 1.25cms left or right of that for inner or outer heads.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> There is still a sensation there, its sensitive....I'm just going to keep sticking my leg fat or love handles...
> 
> Yeah I had a bit of a headache earlier this morning, which is odd because I have not had one in bloody ages!
> 
> ...


I'm going to be honest and say I don't know how long I been on tren, Probably about 8 or 9 week, but it was just a low dose of 100mg last 2 weeks I increased the dose to 200mg, since I done that I am feeling the tren a little more. Obviously with subq the tren this week I have increased that tren dose even further which has just messed up my sleep pattern totally, I have also felt very tired all day everyday.

I did a 1ml shot at first and to be honest it feels no different to the 0.5 shot I've done. It's just a lot slower than IM when it comes to the sensation going away.

I prefer the 0.5 IM shots with the slin to be honest, it's by far the easiest.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

MXD said:


> I go up2 1ml but started real small at 0.25, I use insulin needles.
> 
> Yes but the soreness helps with the mind muscle connection, also the first time you open the site don't expect to be able to use your arms for a couple of days lol.. I opened them with 1ml in each.. I regretted it lol.. basically tense your arm and where you see the top of the peek go 1.25cms left or right of that for inner or outer heads.


I once shot igf in the biceps, I take it this will be the same, I'm gonna give this a try. But not for the mind muscle connection lol!


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

MXD said:


> Why do this.. put it in your arms for site growth..


Do you mean subq for site growth or IM for it? I would be scared of jabbing IM my bics...


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

miller25 said:


> I'm going to be honest and say I don't know how long I been on tren, Probably about 8 or 9 week, but it was just a low dose of 100mg last 2 weeks I increased the dose to 200mg, since I done that I am feeling the tren a little more. Obviously with subq the tren this week I have increased that tren dose even further which has just messed up my sleep pattern totally, I have also felt very tired all day everyday.
> 
> I did a 1ml shot at first and to be honest it feels no different to the 0.5 shot I've done. It's just a lot slower than IM when it comes to the sensation going away.
> 
> I prefer the 0.5 IM shots with the slin to be honest, it's by far the easiest.


So would you say in general that it is ok subq injections of aas below 0.5ml and that you can feel the compoumd as when doing IM but just with a slower release?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

buddha said:


> So would you say in general that it is ok subq injections of aas below 0.5ml and that you can feel the compoumd as when doing IM but just with a slower release?


I think 0.5 to 1ml is ok subq, but for me it's too early to say. I think the oil is slower to disperse doing it subq into the belly fat, I can definitley feel the compound, personally for me this is ok.

I am still very new too this method but I have had no issues as of yet.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

buddha said:


> Do you mean subq for site growth or IM for it? I would be scared of jabbing IM my bics...


He means IM.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply mate as i couldnt get on to the internet. Test base= suspension, half life of 3-4 hours so im led to believe, so i need to shoot twice a day, helps me with the sub q jabs. Ive not shot suspension IM so cant really compare there, although i can definitely tell the suspension is working, ask anyone whos jabbed it......you know.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jabbed yesterday's and today's tren IM, this subq sh1t is getting sore lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> Jabbed yesterday's and today's tren IM, this subq sh1t is getting sore lol


Your probably better jabbing the 0.3 shots IM with the slin n slin needle. I did biceps last night and I feel ok. Subq in the belly fat takes a long time for the discomfort to go away. If you shoot IM you can do Bi's, Tri's, Delt's, Quad's with no pip.

I actually forget I have jabbed my stomach till I touch it and feel the discomfort.

In all honesty I think you should top jabbing the stomach it makes me feel nervy as though i'm asking for a abcess.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> Your probably better jabbing the 0.3 shots IM with the slin n slin needle. I did biceps last night and I feel ok. Subq in the belly fat takes a long time for the discomfort to go away. If you shoot IM you can do Bi's, Tri's, Delt's, Quad's with no pip.
> 
> I actually forget I have jabbed my stomach till I touch it and feel the discomfort.
> 
> In all honesty I think you should top jabbing the stomach it makes me feel nervy as though i'm asking for a abcess.


With the tiny amount of tren I am jabbing each day I have to use a slin pin, otherwise I will loose half of it in the needle. I used a slin pin twice now for IM but I'm scared I'm going to pop right into a vein lol

What size do slin pin needles come in (length wise)


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> With the tiny amount of tren I am jabbing each day I have to use a slin pin, otherwise I will loose half of it in the needle. I used a slin pin twice now for IM but I'm scared I'm going to pop right into a vein lol
> 
> What size do slin pin needles come in (length wise)


 I use 27g x 1/2" (0.4 x 12mm). I use a slin for 2 shots at a time so this helps save on pins. Can't see you hitting a vien unless you do biceps which has a nice big vien to cause issues.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Just asperate and Tren cough won't be an issue.

I've only had a problem when I nick a vein


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

MasterBlaster said:


> Just asperate and Tren cough won't be an issue.
> 
> I've only had a problem when I nick a vein[/]
> 
> I only asperate with bigger needles when I go IM. Haven't had tren cough with a slin yet.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> I use 27g x 1/2" (0.4 x 12mm). I use a slin for 2 shots at a time so this helps save on pins. Can't see you hitting a vien unless you do biceps which has a nice big vien to cause issues.


I am jabbing the quad, but its hard to see veins.

I don't think I can do subq with gear anymore, I'm not man enough...


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> I am jabbing the quad, but its hard to see veins.
> 
> I don't think I can do subq with gear anymore, I'm not man enough...


Lol! I will be doing 0.5 ml in my biceps, triceps, quads, delts IM with a slin. But into the belly fat is just not for me. but shooting IM with a 1" blue will always come first.

Moral of this story is shoot IM


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> Lol! I will be doing 0.5 ml in my biceps, triceps, quads, delts IM with a slin. But into the belly fat is just not for me. but shooting IM with a 1" blue will always come first.
> 
> Moral of this story is shoot IM


I concur, everyone that wants to try subq should give it a go, however I don't think they will be using this method for very long lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

cas said:


> I concur, everyone that wants to try subq should give it a go, however I don't think they will be using this method for very long lol


Disappointed. Why?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Disappointed. Why?


It bloody hurts man  lol give it a try...

I am still using slin pins, but IM on my quads


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

cas said:


> It bloody hurts man  lol give it a try...
> 
> I am still using slin pins, but IM on my quads


Do you think it's the Tren, or just because it is subQ? When I did HGH, sometimes I would get pain or bruising but it went away - that's bac water though, Test and Tren is oil.

Going IM with a 'slin pin is a very shallow jab into muscle.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Do you think it's the Tren, or just because it is subQ? When I did HGH, sometimes I would get pain or bruising but it went away - that's bac water though, Test and Tren is oil.
> 
> Going IM with a 'slin pin is a very shallow jab into muscle.


it might well be because of the tren....yeah very shallow but it does the job. my first subq tren shot has gone down now, i cant feel a thing, i will probably go back to jabbing my belly when my legs become sore from all the jabbing lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

So, subQ log is back on?! *excited*


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Any lumps or little balls under the skin from jabbing sub q in the belly area?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Any lumps or little balls under the skin from jabbing sub q in the belly area?


Nope not any more


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

dt36 said:


> Any lumps or little balls under the skin from jabbing sub q in the belly area?


My soreness has all gone after just over a week. but jabbed 1ml first then 0.5 ml. No lumps, No little balls


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Last night I shot 0.5ml into my left trap IM with the slin. One of the most painful jabs I have ever had feels so sore, I had a tiny lump, its gone down this morning. Won't be hitting traps any time soon


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lol

im going to do a subq in a bit in my leg again....wish me luck lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> lol
> 
> im going to do a subq in a bit in my leg again....wish me luck lol


You will be fine, I just do like a normal IM jab. No more than 0.5 ml. I find legs the best area with the slin. No pain at all. Good luck!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

i have been jabbing IM with a slin in my legs, but im starting to get a few bruises lol


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> i have been jabbing IM with a slin in my legs, but im starting to get a few bruises lol


Are you hitting the side quads. what size slin you using??? I'm suprised that your getting bruises.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> Are you hitting the side quads. what size slin you using??? I'm suprised that your getting bruises.


side/top (ish)

i think its an inch, or just short of an inch, i do bury the bugger right to the plastic though?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just go straight into the side about centre of the quad. I also push the pin right in. Suppose we all have different tolerances.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

miller25 said:


> Last night I shot 0.5ml into my left trap IM with the slin. One of the most painful jabs I have ever had feels so sore, I had a tiny lump, its gone down this morning. Won't be hitting traps any time soon


Is that not just because you're opening up a new site?



cas said:


> i have been jabbing IM with a slin in my legs, but im starting to get a few bruises lol


I got that with HGH sometimes as I bang dumbells down on my thighs when i'm shoulder of bench pressing.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think your right rectus, maybe the fact i opened up a new is the reason why I felt so much pain, it's still sore now but no lumps.

I shot my triceps again with 0.5 test c last night using slin and all is good.

As for the sub q in the belly fat, I have a tiny lump if i feel n play around with my belly in the area of my shot. On the left side of my belly, it does not hurt though, but not sure if it should stlll be there.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn one of my shots has swollen right up and has gone red and bruised.....


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Update?

I'm using a 1ml 'slin barrel and it makes 1ml look like LOADS when you're pushing it into your leg. I might buy some 2ml for the illusion of less gear in the barrel.

I tend to go very high on the thigh because it's much more fattier around that area, plus when I release the pinch I don't want to be nicking the muscle underneath. Have you been aspirating? I haven't... naughty naughty.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Update?
> 
> I'm using a 1ml 'slin barrel and it makes 1ml look like LOADS when you're pushing it into your leg. I might buy some 2ml for the illusion of less gear in the barrel.
> 
> I tend to go very high on the thigh because it's much more fattier around that area, plus when I release the pinch I don't want to be nicking the muscle underneath. Have you been aspirating? I haven't... naughty naughty.


i stopped subq now fella, there is no realy difference between the two. other than a extra bit of tenderness of the subq, if its working well for you then just continue, there are loads of benifits to it.

no i didnt aspirate while doing subq.....but going im yesterday i hit a vein and there was blood everywhere! lol


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

cas said:


> i stopped subq now fella, there is no realy difference between the two. other than a extra bit of tenderness of the subq, if its working well for you then just continue, there are loads of benifits to it.
> 
> no i didnt aspirate while doing subq.....but going im yesterday i hit a vein and there was blood everywhere! lol


Ugh. So why do you just prefer IM over SubQ then? That's a shame, I guess it's just me on my own now, alone in the wastelands - looking in the distance imagining I see another SubQ user, but alas, just a mirage.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

rectus said:


> Ugh. So why do you just prefer IM over SubQ then? That's a shame, I guess it's just me on my own now, alone in the wastelands - looking in the distance imagining I see another SubQ user, but alas, just a mirage.


Lol

Only because I can reach im with a slin pin


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

@miller25 @cas @rectus @MXD

So SubQ is a no no? I've never done any daily injections IM or SubQ and I really don't know how to approach this tren ace cycle. Can someone explain please?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

nlr said:


> @miller25 @cas @rectus @MXD
> 
> So SubQ is a no no? I've never done any daily injections IM or SubQ and I really don't know how to approach this tren ace cycle. Can someone explain please?


You can jab it subq mate, no problem with it in my eyes


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

nlr said:


> @miller25 @cas @rectus @MXD
> 
> So SubQ is a no no? I've never done any daily injections IM or SubQ and I really don't know how to approach this tren ace cycle. Can someone explain please?


I've been jabbing 1ml Tren Ace subQ into my thigh, both times have caused massive swelling, pain, and inability to walk without looking retarded. I did a Tren Ace IM jab into my delt on Friday, and it's a bit numb at the moment but I could still train. Not sure what to inject next after for my other delt as I only have 0.5" needles.

*Conclusion: *Don't jab Tren Ace subQ, inject it IM. Long esters seem to be fine SubQ for me though.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

nlr said:


> @miller25 @cas @rectus @MXD
> 
> So SubQ is a no no? I've never done any daily injections IM or SubQ and I really don't know how to approach this tren ace cycle. Can someone explain please?


I just back load slin pin and jab straight in muscle. I've done bi's, tri's, qauds, pecs, traps and delts using test e and Tren. Don't bother with the pinching of skin in a abdominal, it causes a little discomfort n can avoid really. Start with 0.5ml per muscle working up to 1ml over time till you get used to it.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

miller25 said:


> I just back load slin pin and jab straight in muscle. I've done bi's, tri's, qauds, pecs, traps and delts using test e and Tren. Don't bother with the pinching of skin in a abdominal, it causes a little discomfort n can avoid really. Start with 0.5ml per muscle working up to 1ml over time till you get used to it.


Bi's with a slin? Didn't that leave a lump?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

miller25 said:


> I just back load slin pin and jab straight in muscle. I've done bi's, tri's, qauds, pecs, traps and delts using test e and Tren. Don't bother with the pinching of skin in a abdominal, it causes a little discomfort n can avoid really. Start with 0.5ml per muscle working up to 1ml over time till you get used to it.


Interested in traps. Looks like an easy area to pin but when I looked into it a lot of people didn't recommend it.


----------



## SteveXX (Oct 31, 2013)

> Interested in traps. Looks like an easy area to pin but when I looked into it a lot of people didn't recommend it.


You have quite a few nerves going on there mate, accessory nerve, ulnar and radial, c1, c2 an c3 thoracic nerves. Its a mess, and the problem is that in most people traps are already kind of tight (stressful life etc) if administering there cause any more tightness or any lumps there is a very high chance that some of the nerves will be compressed causing pain, numbness even chronic inflammation.

I wouldn't administer anything non critical so close to VERY sensitive structures as the neck, its not worth the risk, gluteus, delts, quads are 6 spots, I'm fairly certain they suffice for ANY kind of cycle given that you will rotate approximately once a week


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

SteveXX said:


> You have quite a few nerves going on there mate, accessory nerve, ulnar and radial, c1, c2 an c3 thoracic nerves. Its a mess, and the problem is that in most people traps are already kind of tight (stressful life etc) if administering there cause any more tightness or any lumps there is a very high chance that some of the nerves will be compressed causing pain, numbness even chronic inflammation.
> 
> I wouldn't administer anything non critical so close to VERY sensitive structures as the neck, its not worth the risk, gluteus, delts, quads are 6 spots, I'm fairly certain they suffice for ANY kind of cycle given that you will rotate approximately once a week


this

weve all seen bostin lloyds arm


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

rectus said:


> Interested in traps. Looks like an easy area to pin but when I looked into it a lot of people didn't recommend it.


I must admit it hurt a little, but I think it was because it was a new site at the time


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

cas said:


> Bi's with a slin? Didn't that leave a lump?


I've never had a lump using 1ml in bi's just a dull ache for day


----------

